# Nilsson House



## Rubex (Dec 14, 2015)

This property was used to run two businesses relating to the farm at the rear. One company was a merchant in corn, potato and farm produce, the other specialised in gravity separation and seed treatment. The businesses have now moved to new addresses and left this location some time in 2007. 

This was the perfect end to a busy day exploring with Mikeymutt; a chance find on the way home! 

























































































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 14, 2015)

Brilliant find! So many good posts popping up this evening.


----------



## thorfrun (Dec 14, 2015)

I strangely like the layout of the house, great find


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 14, 2015)

Great report there rubex and your photos of the place came out really nice..and smiler will be pleased we found another sink.I am glad I turned around now ha ha..great end to a great day what we thought might be a bit of a failure


----------



## TheNarrator (Dec 14, 2015)

Wonderful photos! I like the gloomy feel at the start, and that radio is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 15, 2015)

Fantastic find, what a minter. Loving the old books too. 
Excellent photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Dec 15, 2015)

Mikeys getting a cheeky little bugger Rubex, don't know where he gets it from, more disciplining I suggest, 

You two made a nice find here, from the external pics it looks in good Nick, Nicely Done, I enjoyed it, Many Thanks
Ps
Nice sink


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 15, 2015)

I wonder who I am getting that cheeky side off smiler.I will give you one guess


----------



## smiler (Dec 15, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> I wonder who I am getting that cheeky side off smiler.I will give you one guess



Bloody hell Mikey, you are brave, blaming Rubex, you sure you haven't already bin nipping at her flask, she'll kill you if catches you..


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 15, 2015)

smiler said:


> Bloody hell Mikey, you are brave, blaming Rubex, you sure you haven't already bin nipping at her flask, she'll kill you if catches you..


No worries there smiler.I can handle her..she ain't that bad (fingers crossed)


----------



## HughieD (Dec 15, 2015)

Ha ha...that's pretty open access. Another great find. loving the radio and the safe. Good work Rubex!


----------



## smiler (Dec 15, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> No worries there smiler.I can handle her..she ain't that bad (fingers crossed)



Famous Last Words


----------



## krela (Dec 15, 2015)

smiler said:


> Mikeys getting a cheeky little bugger Rubex, don't know where he gets it from, more disciplining I suggest.



He's got a long way to go to catch up with you though, so what do you suggest we do with you? I'm thinking stocks and rotten veg.


----------



## smiler (Dec 15, 2015)

Damnit it's contagious, Rubex sort em out


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 15, 2015)

Krela has a point smiler ha ha..I was only pointing it out that you would like the sink..I even mentioned it too rubex when we were in there that smiler would be happy I am sure rubex will be online to sort us out though


----------



## smiler (Dec 15, 2015)

krela said:


> He's got a long way to go to catch up with you though, so what do you suggest we do with you? I'm thinking stocks and rotten veg.


I'm thinking Life membership


----------



## URBANMYTH (Dec 15, 2015)

Great find love the old safe your both getting some great places


----------



## Rubex (Dec 15, 2015)

Stocks and rotten veg sounds perfect for you two Smiler and Mikeymutt! :laugh:



UrbanX said:


> Fantastic find, what a minter. Loving the old books too.
> Excellent photos, thanks for sharing



Thanks UrbanX the books were my favourite thing in here. You should pay this place a visit yourself, your photos would be a hell of a lot better than mine lol let me know if you do want to go 



HughieD said:


> Ha ha...that's pretty open access. Another great find. loving the radio and the safe. Good work Rubex!



Thanks HughieD! I wanted to look inside the safe but I couldn't find the key lol and I agree, that radio is absolutely gorgeous and in very good condition too 

Thank you everyone for the kind comments


----------



## smiler (Dec 15, 2015)

There was me thinking you'd protect me, and you side with Krela condemning me to a medieval punishment machine, not only me but poor Mikey as well, where's me flask.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 15, 2015)

A nice find. There's a lot of nice furniture in this house. You'll probably find the key to the safe in one of the drawers (me thinks). And I like the Grundig.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 16, 2015)

What a great find and unspoilt! Smashing set of images,thanks for sharing.


----------

